

DNA from skull links Ice Age girl to Native Americans alive today - bushido
http://www.latimes.com/science/la-sci-first-americans-20140516-story.html

======
tokenadult
This is not at all a surprise although it is good to get more data on such an
issue. There is still very limited sampling of DNA from prehistoric
individuals,[1] and a frequent popular confusion that ancient human regional
populations can be well characterized in their relationships just by phenotype
(which in practice means by the shape of their skulls, jaws, and teeth)
without any information about genotypes. Even living populations are still
astoundingly undersampled (same reference).

[1]
[http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2344219](http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2344219)

